# Saddle size



## socal59 (Apr 6, 2006)

I currently have a 2014 Tarmac that came w the Toupe 143 size saddle. On long rides over 4 hours I get chafing on the inner upper thighs just below my butt. So I need a new saddle. 

Today I went to my local Spesh store and they measured my sit bones. The guy recommended the Taupe 143 which is what I have and 155 Romin Evo. To me 155 seems too wide. Does this sound right. Different width for the two saddles? I'm thinking I need a narrower saddle. I will also talk to my fitter is well. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

It all depends on your pelvic rotation.

The Toupe is a flat saddle meant for a moderate pelvis rotation and moderate bar drop.

The Romin is a curved saddle meant for large pelvis rotation and large bar drop. The change in shape leads to a wider saddle being prefered compared to a flat saddle even with the same sit bone width.

If you are already having problems with the Toupe, a different shape may be helpful.

If you have access to Bontrager parts, I have had good luck putting people on the Paradigm or the new Montrose.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

socal59 said:


> I currently have a 2014 Tarmac that came w the Toupe 143 size saddle. On long rides over 4 hours I get chafing on the inner upper thighs just below my butt. So I need a new saddle.
> 
> Today I went to my local Spesh store and they measured my sit bones. The guy recommended the Taupe 143 which is what I have and 155 Romin Evo. To me 155 seems too wide. Does this sound right. Different width for the two saddles? I'm thinking I need a narrower saddle. I will also talk to my fitter is well. Any suggestions?


It's common to "size up" with the Romin, as Cdair09 mentioned The Romin is a curved saddle and if you notice the sides "drop off" more drastically than with the Toupe, you need the extra width to fully support your sit bones. I'm sized for a 143mm saddle and switched from the Toupe (143) to a Romin and Romin Evo 4 years ago and have never looked back, the Evo is the most comfortable saddle I've ever ridden.


----------



## socal59 (Apr 6, 2006)

Stump jumper, are you using the Romin Evo in size 143 or 155?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

socal59 said:


> Stump jumper, are you using the Romin Evo in size 143 or 155?


155mm...sorry....

If you are only having discomfort on rides over 4 hours you may also want to take a look at your shorts and chamois creme...


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> 155mm...sorry....
> 
> If you are only having discomfort on rides over 4 hours you may also want to *take a look at your shorts and chamois creme...*


Good advice too. I have seen saddle sores cured by upgrading from budget shorts. Not a place to skimp on price when you ride that long.


----------



## socal59 (Apr 6, 2006)

I wear shorts that are usually over $100 except for a pair of Performance Elite I think they are, second from their best. They feel as good as others. But on last lied w chafing I was wearing Asos cream and LG Pro Sport shorts.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Sounds like you have good gear and creme then.

How about posting a side view pic of you on the bike in the normal riding position?

Being able to see your sacrum (back of the pelvis below the spine) can help show your pelvis rotation. Might indicate whether the Romin or similar saddle could be beneficial.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

Chader09 said:


> If you have access to Bontrager parts, I have had good luck putting people on the Paradigm or the new Montrose.


For me good to know. I have a Paradigm that came from the factory on my month old Trek Domane 2.3 with the saddle size 138mm. The saddle seems friendly to me and would also seem to be comfortable except by discomfort problems that seem to be caused by it being too small. I was measured after the fact as requiring a 148mm. 

On the the 138 I sit in a way that I'm told is proper but I seem to be hitting what feels like the frame. As far as sitting back: In fact when I'm totally loose after a a half-hour of riding I as far back as I can go and naturally would like to scoot back a tad more if it were available. 

When the saddle comes in I coincidently am having my seat height raised that currently produces a 29 degree angle to decrease the angle to 25 degrees. I hoping the combination of the wider or larger saddle combined with the seat change that is being done just for performance efficiency will improve and or fix the situation. 

_I'm 6'5" and about 218. I wonder if when I bought the bike I could have ordered it with a 148mm as opposed to the standard 138mm and not have had to pay anything extra for it? _


----------



## socal59 (Apr 6, 2006)

Madeville, It looks like you answered to a wrong thread. Luckily I didn't have an accident. Hope whoever did recovers quickly.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

socal59 said:


> Madeville, It looks like you answered to a wrong thread. Luckily I didn't have an accident. Hope whoever did recovers quickly.


Sorry partner, a senior moment by me. I went back and deleted the last misplaced paragraph of the post. The rest of the post is on topic about the saddle size issue(s.)

The last misplaced paragraph was supposed to be included in a response to another new thread where there was a head on bike collision.


----------



## socal59 (Apr 6, 2006)

Update on my saddle issues. I went back to the Spesh LBS and they remeasured my sit bones. It turned out I was a 143 for the Romin. I bought the Romin EVO and have used it for about 6 long rides, it is better than my Toupe, but still quite uncomfortable to where after 3 hours I need to constantly stand up and just move about on the seat to receive pain. I no longer have chafing, just pain in my sit bone areas. 

Since I have now trie the Toupe and the Romin EVO, I'm thinking of returning the Romin and trying a Fizik saddle, many consider them comfortable. Maybe the Arion? Since it looks completely different than the two Spesh saddles Ive used, meaning, it doesn't have that center channel in the middle. Maybe the more solid (non channel design) and curved shape of the Fizik saddle might be for me?


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Usually it takes time to develop, for lack of a better term, sit bone callouses. Judging from the amount of rides you've had along with their duration I'd think you would be getting to that point by now. Two things; 1) what about shortening the rides until you get a bit more comfortable in the saddle and 2) are you absolutely sure you don't have some lingering chafing/breakdown that you aren't letting heal?

I did A LOT of research on my saddle choice before settling on a Selle Italia, and even then it took some time for me to feel fully comfortable in it. Don't discount your fit being off as well.


----------



## Gregon2wheels (May 7, 2013)

When I found a Specialized saddle that fit with width in the rear, it was so wide in the front that I would chafe within an hour. Never had that happen before. Other mfrs make saddles that are narrower in the front. The ancient Selle Italia Turbomatic worked for me last century. 

I had resigned myself to narrower saddles and thick chamois pads, but that isn't working right now after a fit rotated me back (less saddle to stem drop) and the weather now allows for 3+ hour rides. I guess I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

socal59 said:


> Update on my saddle issues. I went back to the Spesh LBS and they remeasured my sit bones. It turned out I was a 143 for the Romin. I bought the Romin EVO and have used it for about 6 long rides, it is better than my Toupe, but still quite uncomfortable to where after 3 hours I need to constantly stand up and just move about on the seat to receive pain. I no longer have chafing, just pain in my sit bone areas.
> 
> Since I have now trie the Toupe and the Romin EVO, I'm thinking of returning the Romin and trying a Fizik saddle, many consider them comfortable. Maybe the Arion? Since it looks completely different than the two Spesh saddles Ive used, meaning, it doesn't have that center channel in the middle. Maybe the more solid (non channel design) and curved shape of the Fizik saddle might be for me?


Have you adjusted the saddle tilt? The Romin's have a sweet spot that may take some experimenting to get it just right.


----------



## socal59 (Apr 6, 2006)

I dint have any chaffing anymore, so nope, no ongoing sores or anything like that. I have my Romin adjusted like Spesh recommends, place a flat board on the seat on level ground and place a 6mm Allen wrench on the front of if, then place a level so the the front of the level is on the Allen wrench, in effect giving you a few degrees of tilt down on the nose. I'm going to try 3mm Allen wrench and see how it feels. 
I am skeptical that it will make a difference, because I get sit bone/muscle area pain when doing long 5 hour climbs in the mountains or on flatter rides. When climbing I assume tilt is good because of angle heading up a hill, so it levels it out more? Either way I get sore.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

socal59 said:


> I dint have any chaffing anymore, so nope, no ongoing sores or anything like that. I have my Romin adjusted like Spesh recommends, place a flat board on the seat on level ground and place a 6mm Allen wrench on the front of if, then place a level so the the front of the level is on the Allen wrench, in effect giving you a few degrees of tilt down on the nose. I'm going to try 3mm Allen wrench and see how it feels.
> I am skeptical that it will make a difference, because I get sit bone/muscle area pain *when doing long 5 hour climbs* in the mountains or on flatter rides. When climbing I assume tilt is good because of angle heading up a hill, so it levels it out more? Either way I get sore.


Admittedly I'm pretty new to cycling, so forgive me if this is an ignorant observation, but wouldn't that be expected given the amount of time in a saddle, especially if you aren't necessarily shifting your weight as often as you should? We shift patient positions every 2 hours so as to alleviate any pressure on bony prominences (and thereby avoiding decubitus ulcer formation), so I would imagine the same thing could be happening here, no?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

socal59 said:


> I dint have any chaffing anymore, so nope, no ongoing sores or anything like that. I have my Romin adjusted like Spesh recommends, place a flat board on the seat on level ground and place a 6mm Allen wrench on the front of if, then place a level so the the front of the level is on the Allen wrench, in effect giving you a few degrees of tilt down on the nose. I'm going to try 3mm Allen wrench and see how it feels.
> I am skeptical that it will make a difference, because I get sit bone/muscle area pain when doing long 5 hour climbs in the mountains or on flatter rides. When climbing I assume tilt is good because of angle heading up a hill, so it levels it out more? Either way I get sore.


I've never heard of using an allen wrench to set up this saddle, who told you this? I level the middle third of this saddle (the rails are parallel to the ground) you really have to experiment until you find the sweet spot, believe me it matters with this saddle.


----------

